# A new drawing. (anime)



## Jack Drawer (Feb 24, 2013)

I just got some prismacolor scholar pencils and I tried them out on this.two characters from animes (trigun and soul eater).I couldn't get the heads or the feet right so I didn't ruin the picture with them.the hands aren't the best either but I'm slowly making progress I think.


----------



## corydulos (Apr 28, 2013)

Hi Jack...
It's so sad you didn't draw those faces considering how well you completed the outfits. What's a face, anyway? Two eyes, 1 nose and 1 mouth; meanwhile those oufits have seams, zippers, tassles, patterns, multi-texture, folds, buttons, creases, collars, sashes, asymmetry...and you _*nailed*_ them!!!


----------



## Jack Drawer (Feb 24, 2013)

Thanks for the nice thoughts,and I started out only doing good with faces and i now can only do the bodies,but I finally got some pencils so I've been doing a bit better,but anyway thanks and I'll be attempting other characters and hopefully I'll be able to do faces again.


----------



## joeygn72 (Mar 10, 2013)

You have some really solid line work.Anime is all about lines.. Good work,keep going.


----------



## Jack Drawer (Feb 24, 2013)

thank you joey


----------

